# Yard Mastery Products



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Anyone here used any of the Yard Mastery products? I have hybrid Bermuda and was looking into trying some of their stuff. Specifically the pre emergent with prodiamine for this fall and coming spring.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

They are expensive for what they are. You most likely will not see any major benefits with with yard mastery vs any other brand products. If you have a site one or Ewing nearby you can save some $$$. Even the big box stores have granular prodiamine cheaper. Just my two cents.


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

Not sure how I came across Yard mastery, but I've been giving their products a try this year. bought a few granular ferts, and their liquid fert I think called super juice.

can't really say how well the product worked, because it was the first thing I ever sprayed in my new sprayer, so I know I didn't put it down correctly. I do know the spoon juice kept clogging up the filter in the sprayer, but that was likely more user error than anything.


----------



## DocGeo (Mar 25, 2021)

I purchased their bio-stimulant pack last year, I did see some results in my yard. But I found comparable products on Kelp4Less website that I have transitioned to since they are cheaper and easier to store since it is powder form. I do use Yard Mastery starter fertilizer and my st. augustine lawn plugs improved with more runners and roots so I will continue using the fertilizer for now.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Yard Mastery is made by Sunniland which was sold by Lowes. YM is marketed by Allan Hane "The Lawn Care Nut" as his private label.


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

FlaDave said:


> They are expensive for what they are. You most likely will not see any major benefits with with yard mastery vs any other brand products. If you have a site one or Ewing nearby you can save some $$$. Even the big box stores have granular prodiamine cheaper. Just my two cents.


Thanks! @FlaDave i do have a site one about 30 minutes away (my only gripe is they are Monday thru Friday and close at 4:30) lol I would live to try some things they have though. For some reason I never have a delivery option?


----------



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

@FlaDave just noticed how cheap the "Stonewall" product by lesco is at Lowe's. Definitely going to try this. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TurfML said:


> @FlaDave just noticed how cheap the "Stonewall" product by lesco is at Lowe's. Definitely going to try this. Thanks for the heads up!


I was just going to recommend that stuff since Sunniland pulled all their stuff from Lowe's and it looks like Lowe's swung a deal with Lesco and is offering their stuff now which is just as good as any YardMastery stuff at a much better price.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

TurfML said:


> @FlaDave just noticed how cheap the "Stonewall" product by lesco is at Lowe's. Definitely going to try this. Thanks for the heads up!





Mightyquinn said:


> TurfML said:
> 
> 
> > @FlaDave just noticed how cheap the "Stonewall" product by lesco is at Lowe's. Definitely going to try this. Thanks for the heads up!
> ...


I wasn't aware Lowes is now carrying lesco products, that's good to know. I frequent home depot as is right by my house but I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Sling Blade (May 31, 2021)

Ive been using yard mastery granular ferts this year. My yard has really thickened and greened up compared to past years. But this is also the first year I've really been keeping up with mowing and irrigation so I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

At the end of the day fertilizer is all about NPK. I like to use both synthetic and organic.

I like the content of YM fertilizer ($55) but it cost $5 per lb of N. Compare this to Sunniland ($31) 24-0-11 which is $2.50 per lb.

Not really apples to apples comparison because YM does have organic component that makes for a higher price.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

^ Same. At the end of the day it all comes down to the AIs in the bag or jug. Just like how the generic Tnex is to Primo Maxx or an agro/industrial herbicide can be bought for cheaper (per app) vs. a homeowner's relabeled packaging or brand name proprietor.


----------

